
Visual Studio 2019 Released - mises
https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/downloads/
======
joshschreuder
Been using the RCs for a few weeks. It's definitely an incremental rather than
revolutionary release but there's some nice changes.

MS's faster release cadence with 2017 let them push quite a number of pretty
big fixes and updates too, so no doubt 2019 will become essential in the next
year or so.

------
pornel
To Microsoft, C is dead :( They don't get that C isn't just an old version of
C++.

It took them 18 years to reluctantly produce an incomplete implementation of
C99, and only the bare minimum to satisfy requirements of C subset in C++.

This is super depressing, because there's no hope of C being evolved further.
Any fixes to the language will end up being "non-portable" due to Microsoft
thinking C is done.

~~~
devbat8712
Unfortunately, C with MSVC is dead. Personally nowadays I prefer to use cygwin
and vs code, it's a good pair for pure c development when I need it. No real
ides for pure c though...

